# Sharpening Gaffs



## BlackenedTimber (Jun 16, 2010)

Just curious: How often do ya'll sharpen your gaffs? I took a file to mine today to clean em up a bit, and it got me thinking...


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spikes*

I touch mine up every now and then. I weigh 225, so they're hard to pull back out of thetree if I get them too sharp. It depends on what I'm climbing too. If I'm facing big thick-barked monsters I'll hit my spikes a lick or two.


----------



## deevo (Jun 16, 2010)

Whenever they get dull!


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 16, 2010)

deevo said:


> Whenever they get dull!



:agree2:

Seems to be about once every 6 months or so. Mind you I climb without spurs wherever possible....


----------



## tree md (Jun 16, 2010)

Never.

I am a big guy and weigh over 225. It's hard as hell for me to pull sharp gaffs out of the tree. I used to sharpen them when I was younger and would have to work twice as hard when spiking to pull the gaffs out. If you are a big guy sharp gaffs are far less critical than for a light weight.

I never gaff out. Well that's a lie but very rarely and no more so than what would normally be expected. I should say that every now and then I hit a bad angle or something and one gaff might gaff out as will happen to every climber normally on a regular basis. I never gaff all the way out and have to be caught by my safety. Anyway, it works for me.


----------



## tree md (Jun 16, 2010)

The main thing is penetration. If you can get good penetration in a Hickory or the like and not gaff out then why sharpen them and cause yourself to have to work harder?

Plus, I don't like for my gaffs to be able to easily cut or damage my rope should I touch it.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jun 16, 2010)

tree md said:


> The main thing is penetration. If you can get good penetration in a Hickory or the like and not gaff out then why sharpen them and cause yourself to have to work harder?
> 
> Plus, I don't like for my gaffs to be able to easily cut or damage my rope should I touch it.



:agree2:

As a member of the "Over 250 Club", I don't need to sharpen mine either....


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jun 16, 2010)

I weigh about 210. I'll touch em' up as need be. Like if I have to climb a shagbark or something real hard.... Mike


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 16, 2010)

I used to sharpen regular, hoping that it would improve the gaffs somehow. It didn't. Fortunately, some low-life climbes kept stealing all the gaffs around my shop until nothing was worth wearing.

I bought some Gecko's. Uber-sharp, they haven't been used enough to need sharpening yet.

At my weight of 225-230 lbs, they NEVER stick in the tree. Buy some, you'll see. Somehow the shape just doesn't stick as much as any other spur I have worn. Step real light, never kick the tree to plant the super sharp gaffs, and they never kick out, either.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

I would have thunk that when I gave my spurs to the shop to have them sharpened for 18 bucks they would have come back lazer sharp. But no, they just hit em with a file. 
Some may say they don't like a spur too sharp cause it digs in and its hard to get out. Personally I like to be dug in real good when I am flopping squirelly limbs out on a pulley and getting tossed around like a rag doll.
They have a guide for some spurs which is good to use. Its cheap enough and I say keep them sharp and as close to factory as possible.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

tree md said:


> Never.
> 
> I am a big guy and weigh over 225. It's hard as hell for me to pull sharp gaffs out of the tree. I used to sharpen them when I was younger and would have to work twice as hard when spiking to pull the gaffs out. If you are a big guy sharp gaffs are far less critical than for a light weight.
> 
> I never gaff out. Well that's a lie but very rarely and no more so than what would normally be expected. I should say that every now and then I hit a bad angle or something and one gaff might gaff out as will happen to every climber normally on a regular basis. I never gaff all the way out and have to be caught by my safety. Anyway, it works for me.



That is probably true.


----------



## tree md (Jun 16, 2010)

My big ass not being the issue, I do know how to sharpen gaffs. Most greenhorns will over file and sharpen them too much. You don't want razor sharp gaffs. It goes through ropes and big toes like butter (trust me I know).

A couple of strokes with a flat file. Keep the angle. That's all it takes.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 16, 2010)

Uh, Duh, should I sharpen my gaffs? Uh, Duh?
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 16, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Uh, Duh, should I sharpen my gaffs? Uh, Duh?
> Jeff



I don't know, should you? Looks like you have gone retarded concerning the issue.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 16, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> I don't know, should you? Looks like you have gone retarded concerning the issue.



Only you would know, it's a fair response to a question of " DUH "!
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 16, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Only you would know, it's a fair response to a question of " DUH "!
> Jeff



No, I wouldn't know what is on your mind. I didn't know if you were trying to make fun of somebody or you were trying sarcasm or if that was the level you are at now or what.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 16, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> No, I wouldn't know what is on your mind. I didn't know if you were trying to make fun of somebody or you were trying sarcasm or if that was the level you are at now or what.



Hey Mckeetree, how do you know when to sharpen your spikes? I don't know what is on your mind, ( really? ) simple question, simple answer, ( DUH! )
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah Jeff! Jesus Christ man! Next thing you know you'll shoot somebody over this.


----------



## GlennG (Jun 17, 2010)

I sharpened my gaffs 3 or 4 years ago with a flat file. I might sharpen them again in 3 or 4 years from now if they need it. Gaffs dont need sharpening much actually. " I dont always use gaffs, but when I do, I prefer Buck pole gaffs, and Dos Equis".


----------



## tree md (Jun 17, 2010)

GlennG said:


> I sharpened my gaffs 3 or 4 years ago with a flat file. I might sharpen them again in 3 or 4 years from now if they need it. Gaffs dont need sharpening much actually. " I dont always use gaffs, but when I do, I prefer Buck pole gaffs, and Dos Equis".



LOL! :hmm3grin2orange:

I once had an awkward moment... just to see what it was like...


----------



## tree md (Jun 17, 2010)

...Stay thirsty my friends...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 17, 2010)

Only if they kick out. I take them off soon as I touch down. I aways got a kick out of people wearing them around on the ground.


----------



## GlennG (Jun 17, 2010)

tree md said:


> ...Stay thirsty my friends...



Your Mom has a tattoo that simply reads "Son"

Your allowed to touch the "Art"


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Jun 17, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Only if they kick out. I take them off soon as I touch down. I aways got a kick out of people wearing them around on the ground.



My pops has been climbing for almost 50 years now. He would kick my but into next millennium if he ever caught me walking around in my "galloping irons"...

I have been known to eat lunch, in a restaurant/deli/whatever with my saddle or chaps on though. I love the strange looks. Sometimes I'm too busy or tired to care, and I love the jingly jangly of my biners and D-rings making a racket as I walk through the door. I often get a few estimates out of it too.

The old man showed me how to touch them up with a file. I had never sharpened a pair of gaffs before, never had to. I've got the same pair of bucks that I had about 10 years ago (new pads though) and I thought they needed a little touch-up. I am definitely a member of the over 250 club. Hell, I could be the president. I'm 265 before lunch and probably 270 or better after lunch. But I get my big ass up in those trees or I wouldn't be able to show my face around my dad's house.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 17, 2010)

270 after a 5 pound lunch.. now that's a biggun!

Like a silver back or something.. :monkey:


----------



## squad143 (Jun 17, 2010)

When I'm doing lots of work up north, I'll have to file them more often than when doing work in the city. Lots of rocks (ie: Canadian Shield) in the bush around cottage country, seem to wreak havoc on the spurs. The soft lush lawns of the city don't seem to bother them as much.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 18, 2010)

Regarding weight, sharpening, kicking out, and pulling out the spurs:

How hard hard the spurs are to pull out is not a simple function of how hard you force the spurs into the wood. The force required to pull out the spur is related to how hard the wood fibers are squeezing on the sides of the spur. So...If your spur has a sharp edge with a profile that only gets wider on one side (the "bottom" of the spur point that angles toward your foot), the spur will cut a hole into the wood that it rests upon, but does not get pinched into.

If, on the other hand, your spur has been filed so many times that it tapers wider as it gets inserted into the wood, it will be caught on the sides as well as the bottom. Dangit! Can't pull out the spur! Obviously, in this situation, a dull spur will not sink as far into the tree and won't get as much wood pinching on the sides. Conversely, if the dull spur is not sunk as deep into the wood to avoid difficulty in pulling it out, it will not be supported by as much wood, and will have a greater tendency to kick out. Greater experience with spurs will be required to get just the right amount of penetration.

I think the secret to not getting your spurs stuck is having sharp spurs that cut a clean edge and tend to pull themselves into the tree as they get more weight put upon them. If you KNOW FOR CERTAIN that your spur will cut into the tree further before it "kicks out", you won't have the need to stomp quite so hard on the tree to set it, and you won't get stuck quite so badly pulling it out.

It is real helpful if your gaff only gets a wider profile on one axis, so that the hole cut into the tree still fits the spur as it sinks deeper into the wood. I think this is the secret to how easy the Gecko's are to pull out. For you guys that don't quite see my point, look how hard it is to pull a tapered peg out, after it has been pounded into a straight sided hole.


----------



## tree md (Jun 18, 2010)

Personally, I haven't "stomped" my spurs into the tree since I was a green climber.

If you weigh enough you can get plenty of penetration and fluidly walk right up the tree without stomping or working to have to pull over sharpened pikes out of the tree on the way up.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 18, 2010)

Of course! That's the experience thing I was talking about.


----------



## yooper (Jun 18, 2010)

I touch mine up in the spring weather they need em or not. just to get rid of some side burs and such make sure the dove tail is good . when I do removals here they are mostly hard woods. I really notice there sharpness right away if I am in pines or live popple. sometimes they will dig in other wise I usually tread pretty lightly.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jun 18, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> .... you won't have the need to stomp quite so hard on the tree to set it, and you won't get stuck quite so badly pulling it out.



If you are having to "stomp" your gaffs into the tree, there is something fundamentally wrong with your technique. A climber should be able to walk up the tree in a fluid motion, wihtout forcing the gaffs into or out of the tree. This means the smaller guys will have to maintain a sharper edge to get enough bite, while us big 'uns wont need to.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 18, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> If you are having to "stomp" your gaffs into the tree, there is something fundamentally wrong with your technique. A climber should be able to walk up the tree in a fluid motion, wihtout forcing the gaffs into or out of the tree. This means the smaller guys will have to maintain a sharper edge to get enough bite, while us big 'uns wont need to.



Lol I got to kick off two inch of rot to get to the hard stuff sometimes, like to see you fluid motion there:monkey:


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jun 18, 2010)

The "fluid motion" in that case is usually what happens when you don't kick the soft stuff off and gaff out on both sides... and you almost pee yourself... 

Rope... you know what I mean!

I'm with you there on that PITA issue! I've had a few that were so bad that I had a small axe sent up to me to chop away the punky crap in order to get a stable base while chunking down a big spar. THAT ruins productivity!

There's a difference in kicking of the soft stuff (which REALLY doesn't need sharp gaffs) and "stomping in" to keep from gaffing out. My point was that there is a certain amount of penetration necessary to maintain a safe position in the tree. Smaller guys MIGHT not get that with normal climbing motion and MAY need to sharpen. Us bigger guys usually get plenty of penetration (sometimes too much!) just from increased weight on the gaffs.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 18, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Us bigger guys usually get plenty of penetration (sometimes too much!)



Yeah I have that problem too lol


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 18, 2010)

Surely you are not suggesting that bigger is better?




Should I add more beer to my diet?


----------



## treeslayer (Jun 18, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Uh, Duh, should I sharpen my gaffs? Uh, Duh?
> Jeff



like you could even find em.........................


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 18, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> like you could even find em.........................



Lmao prolly rusted away.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 19, 2010)

Oddly enough, i'm 275 and my gaffs get touched up every morning. Nothing major, just a stroke or two with a flat file. PROPERLY sharpened spikes stick less for me.


----------



## tree md (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey, whatever works for ya, knock yourself out. I know what works for me and I've managed to make a living at it for 20 years. 

Touch up is key. keep your angles and you should be just fine. Razor sharp spikes is not the way to go IMO though.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 19, 2010)

tree md said:


> Hey, whatever works for ya, knock yourself out. I know what works for me and I've managed to make a living at it for 20 years.
> 
> Touch up is key. keep your angles and you should be just fine. Razor sharp spikes is not the way to go IMO though.



Jesus ####ing christ!! I don't give a rat's ass that you've been doing it for twenty years. I didn't call you out, i didn't say you were doing it wrong. I was just giving my opinion. Sorrrrrry. I'm ####ing done with this worthless site.


----------



## tree md (Jun 19, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Jesus ####ing christ!! I don't give a rat's ass that you've been doing it for twenty years. I didn't call you out, i didn't say you were doing it wrong. I was just giving my opinion. Sorrrrrry. I'm ####ing done with this worthless site.



Easy bro, I wasn't calling you out either. Just chatting... Sorry if it sounded that way. Hope you don't leave. I kinda like reading what you have to say.

Just saying whatever floats your boat...


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 19, 2010)

tree md said:


> Hey, whatever works for ya, knock yourself out. I know what works for me and I've managed to make a living at it for 20 years.
> 
> Touch up is key. keep your angles and you should be just fine. Razor sharp spikes is not the way to go IMO though.



At 160 I have attained catlike prowess with the razor sharp gecko's.. nice to have the winter 15 lbs. off!

I feel like I'm in my twenties again - gotta love treework!


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 19, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Jesus ####ing christ!! I don't give a rat's ass that you've been doing it for twenty years. I didn't call you out, i didn't say you were doing it wrong. I was just giving my opinion. Sorrrrrry. I'm ####ing done with this worthless site.



REEE- OWWW.. hiss.. hiss..


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 19, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> At 160 I have attained catlike prowess with the razor sharp gecko's.. nice to have the winter 15 lbs. off!
> 
> I feel like I'm in my twenties again - gotta love treework!



catlike prowess? lol. I'm dying here.


----------



## tree md (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL, sometimes I jaber and debate too much. Just bored and chatting. I wanted to be on the water an hour ago but I'm stuck waiting on someone. 

Anyway, don't read to much into my banter. Wasn't meant to be personal...


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 19, 2010)

tree md said:


> LOL, sometimes I jaber and debate too much. Just bored and chatting. I wanted to be on the water an hour ago but I'm stuck waiting on someone.
> 
> Anyway, don't read to much into my banter. Wasn't meant to be personal...



I hear ya.. seems like at 275 one inch round stock would dig in pretty good..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 19, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Jesus ####ing christ!! I don't give a rat's ass that you've been doing it for twenty years. I didn't call you out, i didn't say you were doing it wrong. I was just giving my opinion. Sorrrrrry. I'm ####ing done with this worthless site.



For a tree dude, you are very sensitive.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 19, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> For a tree dude, you are very sensitive.
> Jeff



A crane diva perhaps?


----------



## donthraen (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a problem maybe you could help-- bean climbing about 10 years or so and last fall my boss died and in all that time he always took care of all the stuff including the gaffs well now Im on my own and realized today wen I spiked out the 3rd time in heavy bark I need to sharpen but don't no how to cause never did it Ime 195lb. and it hurts sliding down a tree and cause my old ones were always sharp rarely had a problem so how do I sharpen the rite way


----------



## tree md (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's a link to instructions for sharpening and maintaining gaffs:

http://www.bashlin.com/lineman/inspection.htm


----------



## donthraen (Jun 19, 2010)

tree md said:


> Here's a link to instructions for sharpening and maintaining gaffs:
> 
> http://www.bashlin.com/lineman/inspection.htm



thank you that doesn't look hard at all


----------



## tree md (Jun 20, 2010)

Just be sure to keep the same angles, that's important. If you get off the correct angle then it will make them harder to pull out of the tree. Don't take too much off when filing, you do not want to degrade the integrity of the gaff by taking too much off.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 20, 2010)

tree md said:


> Just be sure to keep the same angles, that's important. If you get off the correct angle then it will make them harder to pull out of the tree. Don't take too much off when filing, you do not want to degrade the integrity of the gaff by taking too much off.


I climbed on homemade spurs back in the eighty's made out of cotton spindels they worked fine!


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 20, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I climbed on homemade spurs back in the eighty's made out of cotton spindels they worked fine!



Excuse me rope.. but just exactly wtf is a cotton spindel? Lol.


----------



## tree md (Jun 20, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I climbed on homemade spurs back in the eighty's made out of cotton spindels they worked fine!



LOL, I climbed on an old set of spikes that was manufactured by some mining company back when I first started out. LOL, those things were ancient. The gaffs were held in place by some kind of rickety pins. They wobbled when you stood on them and when you climbed. Man, I can't believe I used to climb on those things...

I have made the mistake of oversharpening and getting off of the correct angles while sharpening when I was younger. It's a ##### to get them back into spec if you ever get off the right angle and then you have to oversharpen them to get them back in spec. In any event, they will work you to death in a tree if you ever do so. I would hope that some of the younger climbers here could learn from my mistakes.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 20, 2010)

tree md said:


> . I would hope that some of the younger climbers here could learn from my mistakes.



Which is why you must teach the draggin bowline and two man sheet bend to them, they have to learn:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 20, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Excuse me rope.. but just exactly wtf is a cotton spindel? Lol.



Its a southern thing yaáll wouldn't understand lmfao


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Jun 20, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> At 160 I have attained catlike prowess with the razor sharp gecko's.. nice to have the winter 15 lbs. off!
> 
> I feel like I'm in my twenties again - gotta love treework!



You weigh almost as much as my left leg. LMFAO.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 20, 2010)

BlackenedTimber said:


> You weigh almost as much as my left leg. LMFAO.



Sounds about right.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jun 20, 2010)

im 150lbs and i love my geckos just step in and out no need to 'kick' em in


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 21, 2010)

I like mine sharp, but I'm not real heavy 185-190. I've run enough half sharp to dull ones in my life that when I get a sharp set on I'm like a kid in a candy store again, so now I just take the time to keep them sharp 100% of the time.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> I like mine sharp, but I'm not real heavy 185-190. I've run enough half sharp to dull ones in my life that when I get a sharp set on I'm like a kid in a candy store again, so now I just take the time to keep them sharp 100% of the time.



Let go of my butterfinger ya hear me:monkey:


----------



## lego1970 (Jun 24, 2010)

I inspect them regularly and run a file across them per Buckinghams instructions if they are dull or chipped up. A lot depends on how much tree work I'm doing, if I'm getting lazy while on the ground and leaving them on between climbs, if there are rocks on the ground, etc, etc. Seems to me like when I'm climbing full time they need lightly touched up about once every couple weeks or maybe a month. Mine are about 10 years old with maybe about 3 years full time service and used one to four times a month the other 7 years. I weigh about 170lbs. Other then needing new pads and straps, they seem to be in good shape with plenty of spike left. Matter of fact I kinda wish I had pole gaffs because the tree gaffs make my legs wobble when I'm on the skinny part of a tree. 

I seem to have more kick outs or have them get stuck more often if I haven't climbed as much or all of sudden I climb a different type of tree, otherwise they seem to work fine once I get back into the swing of things. I haven't climbed a Shagbark Hickory in a long time but I always remember those as being a real pain to hook up.


----------



## randyg (Jun 24, 2010)

*How Often?*

Used to sharpen every day or two, till they were not working so great any more. Bought new set and realized how big an idiot I'd been, walking from tree to tree with them on. Now they go on and off at the base of the tree, and never need sharpened. Rare occasion if I kick one into the other and roll the point, but then just needs a touch.


----------

